# What do I have?



## Daniel11 (Jun 2, 2016)

I used to be completely regular - one BM a day that was usually perfectly formed - however ever since the new year, I have been struggling with what I think is mostly an issue with incomplete BMs.

Even when I feel the urge and it comes out easily, I feel like after a short while, my muscles start contracting and I have to really fight and strain to keep going. Eventually it 'shuts', but before everything is out. If I really strain, I can get a bit more, but otherwise it stays that way.

I've always had this issue to an extent, but over the last few months, it's become far worse. Overall since it all began, I have been constipated too. I noticed that a lot of it was quite hard and like pellets. I've been on fibre for a month, as well as prunes and probiotics, and that seems to have helped a lot. The last couple days have been nearly 'perfect' BMs, but they were still incomplete. When I first started on extra strong fibre last week, I had several BMs that were nearly D for a whole week - but I still never quite managed to have a full BM, as just before the muscles would again shut and I'd fight to keep it going.

The only time I've really felt I had a totally complete BM was a month ago when I had loads of prune juice, but sadly the bout of D that it gave me for a day was bad enough to cause hemorrhoids, which I am only now finally getting over after two doctor visits and so many products (witch hazel, suppositories, creams, aloe vera, coconut oil, rutin)!

For the constipation itself, I am eating an all-bran cereal with 5 prunes in the morning, probiotics, drinking tons of water, and taking psyllium husk. Until the last couple days, I didn't really feel like it was making much of a difference, only that I was going toward more D-style BMs, but as I said, in the last couple days, it's been much better and normal.

I don't think it is an IBS issue, though I used to have the odd occasion where I would desperately need to go to the toilet with D after a meal. Happened rarely but often enough that I wondered about it, but strangely enough, since this bigger issue of total incompleteness began back in Dec/Jan, having to dash to the toilet has only happened once.

My diet has not really changed at all since all this 'properly' began a few months ago, though as I said, it has kind of been a bit of a lingering issue.

Any thoughts at all?

As a young man in his mid-20s, and particularly a gay one, this is really starting to interfere in my sex life and general relationship.

Thank you!


----------

